# Put Sis down today.



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

RIP SIs! I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry. She was a lovely little girl.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

(((hugs))) So sorry for your loss.  I'm glad she was able to live a good, long life with people who loved her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you all. Yep, we got her about 20 years ago and she survived both me and my brother. We were both hell on horses when we were growing up but she never complained. She was a true gem. Sometimes when she felt you not paying attention, she would start to crow hop. After just a couple of ducking and diving jumps, she would stop. If you fell off, she would just look at you on the ground like "Wellll, what are you doing down there??? :?" and if you rode it, she would turn her head and look like she had a big grin "Hehe, I was just testing you. LOL." She taught me so much. :,,)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Im really sorry it must be hard but it was time and its great that you have memories and she has memories*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, smrobs. 

Sounds like Sis had a great life with you


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss!!!!! She was a pretty horse. How are you holding up? i do know what you are going throughhad to make that decision with a 24 hour old foal outof my stallion. that hurt but i knew that i made the right decision because he was in pain i only have 3 pics of him. he was a medicine hat paint. very friendly even in his young life. our friend lost all of his foals out of our stallion this year 2 were twins the mom survived but they did not. a filly and another stud colt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your concern. I am actually doing okay. It hurts, yeah, but I knew it was coming eventually and had prepared myself for it pretty well.

Like my Dad says, it happens to us all sometime. It just stings when it is a horse that has been a member of your family for 20 years. :/


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard it must have been. I'm balling...like really. Not just one tear, but a whole bunch. 

((Hugs)) 

RIP Sis!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hugs to you smrobs. 

You don't need more photos (except to show us of course), all the pictures you need are in your head.

She was a lucky horse to have a loving long term home. RIP Sis


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

*Big huge hug!*
I am SO sorry for your loss. :'( 
My favorite horse in the entire world, who was literally my motivation to ride when I was younger (she was extremely feisty and I was CONSTANTLY asking, "Am I ready to ride her yet?" and when I got a no I would be like, "Okay, well then, I guess I'll ride more often until I get good enough!" or "Okay, well then sure, I'll ride *insert butt-face horse's name here* next week! If it helps me get good enough to ride Phoebe!") died two years ago this September. Sis was with you a lot longer, but I can understand what you're going through a little.


----------

